# Best rod for spinning



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I may just give this spinning thing a shot this year. What action is best suited for spinner?? Parabolic like a FT or faster action like a TTR/HST??

Input on rod and best reel appreciated.

Tommy


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

tommy. the afaw i got from you is just fine. it all depends onwhat you want to do with it.with your power, a stiffer rod would be the key, but also with metal the weight is a big factor.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bill,

I'm talking about using a spinner for tournament casting.

Thanks for the advice though,

Tommy


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

Tommy..did someone hack your website???


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

why I would ask yes there are those who would put a automatic in a lamborghini. casting a conventional takes a skill set that spinners just dont require any body can throw a spinner and under pressure to come with the big cast knowing that a blow up could come with the wrong move makes it more challenging and therefor more rewarding
there is a abeyance with conventionals also that spinners will never have

9 rock


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

9 rock said:


> why I would ask yes there are those who would put a automatic in a lamborghini. casting a conventional takes a skill set that spinners just dont require any body can throw a spinner and under pressure to come with the big cast knowing that a blow up could come with the wrong move makes it more challenging and therefor more rewarding
> there is a abeyance with conventionals also that spinners will never have
> 
> 9 rock



???????What?????????


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

maybe I am saying this wrong I believe its not just about distance I can hand any one of my friends my spinning gear and they can cast it I hand my conventional and they blow it up . it takes practice just to throw a conventional never mind the big casts that the tounrnoment guys do.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Danman said:


> Tommy..did someone hack your website???


I hope not!!

Do you see something I don't??

Tommy


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Tommy this link may help.....It's an evaluation of high performance spinning reels and reference to rods used.....I find a stiffer (faster action) to work well if going for distance. I used modified HDXs for the demo, both with tournament butts. The tournament butts were used not only for their stiffness and power, but so I could get the distance from reel stem to gathering guide set properly for performance, since the tournament butts are longer. The assemblied HDXs were around 13'5". Most setups, especially factory rods, have incorrectly allowed for the proper distance. I did not use low riders in this comparison, but have used them often and find the Fuji recommended 47" to work well. I believe I used 54/55" and Fuji high frame size 30 for the gathering guide in this comparison. Again, my demo was for a comparison between two reels using 8 oz, not distance per se. With the power you can generate, I would recommend not deviating from your rod selection you use for conventional/mono. Just please ensure you use the leather thong, or finger protection of your choice.

I've done a significant amount of testing with high performance spinning reels and rods and find the distance from reel stem to gathering guide to be paramount....where longer is better than shorter....I do not have specifics as to where the point of diminishing returns occurs, since it is rod/reel specific.

One thing to note....I believe I can say with some confidence, that the setup of your right arm/hand is slightly different than with conventional, permitting a different interaction with rod dynamics. With spinning, for right hand casters, your right hand is more naturally under the reel (reel is opposite the hand, on other side of rod), allowing for a more natural push with the right arm than with conventional, where reel and right hand are on the same side. For me, this feature allows for a more natural motion of push/pull (fulcrum action) than with conventional, and tremendous power can be generated. I believe folks who do well with spinning distance take advantage of this feature, whether they're aware of it or not. I know you have tremendous power in your arms and shoulders and you may be able to leverage this asset during your spinning trials.


http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53584&highlight=technium


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

tom. you're right. i thought you meant for fishing. anyway, the conventional rods you have could well be used for spinnig. with your power, a lighter rod wouldn't cut it.[just my oppion] take one of your old ones and convert it to spinning. i think mark uses a 2 piece 1 piece. if you do make sure you have a good finger guard.


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

dsurf said:


> Just please ensure you use the leather thong


MMMMMMM, Tommy in a leather thong. Now there is a image to keep you warm on these cold winter nights!

but seriously, i have wondered about spine placement on a spinning rod thats being used purely for tournament casting. i think traditionally (for fishing) the guides are placed opposite the spine. but in tournament casting i have wondered if you should place the guides on the same side as the spine. i just figure that when loading the rod, if the spine is on the same side as the guides that it will have less of a chance of twisting during the cast. maybe some more experienced spinning guys could weigh in on this, because its just a theory i have and i would like to know for sure.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Tommy, being all I use in tourneys is a factory HDX I really can't offer too much help in the rod dept. A fast action with a stiff[er] tip especially for OTG is better than a parabolic for spinning. I think a thread on Keith's board would give you a better feel for actual models for fixed spool tourney rods.

I, like dsurf have posted better distances using braid with the Shimano's than Daiwa's, even on their 45mm spooled reels (Basia and S6000-T) and the margin widens with mono.

The reel I'm sending to you is a Shimano PowerAero; I would recommend any of the reels in the PowerAero line or the Techniums. 

This again would be a good thing to ask on Keith's board because the better casting Shimano's are not JDM they are UK/Euro market reels.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

9 rock said:


> why I would ask yes there are those who would put a automatic in a lamborghini. casting a conventional takes a skill set that spinners just dont require any body can throw a spinner and under pressure to come with the big cast knowing that a blow up could come with the wrong move makes it more challenging and therefor more rewarding
> there is a abeyance with conventionals also that spinners will never have
> 
> 9 rock


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dsurf, Rod, Bill

Thanks guys. That is the type info I'm looking for. It looks like the retail on the Power areo is kinda steep..  I guess I'll make that call after casting it a few rounds.

How well will these braid loaded spinners do on a 13' Beach that is built with low riders??


Back in the day I threw a REAL high performance machine, the 9500 SS Penn... 


Tommy


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Sgt_Slough said:


>



Now that's funny. I gotta remember that.

Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Tommy,

I think you will do better with the regular spinning guides if you are throwing mono. Even with braid, low riders only perform slightly better. So if you are going to test with braid u could just turn your regular tourney rod over and let-r-rip.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Tommy said:


> How well will these braid loaded spinners do on a 13' Beach that is built with low riders??


That would be an optimal distance fishing set-up. 

Judging by what I know this particular AA caster throws, if the Beach is anything like the All Star 1507 or CTS 5-8 _*you*_ should expect 5-6 oz distances well over 700ft on 20lb braid running line.

I have the reel that is being recommended on the other site, I will send that one down too if you want. And to expand on what Kingfish said, My first tourney I was without an appropriate rod and Frank Mitchell loaned me a 1509 with a tourney butt rung conventional. 10 or so casts later I felt like I'd been thrown down a stairwell but I did throw 619 OTG with the S6000-T. That was a while ago; Big Dave was there . . . 

That rod put a hurtin on me . . .


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

kingfish said:


> Tommy,
> 
> Even with braid, low riders only perform slightly better.


I do believe the lowriders add distance but the real reason I use them for my distance fishing set-ups is they eliminate the problems associated with the super-high line velocities generated when casting these long distances.

Properly laid out to the reel, guide wraps are rare with lowriders. The problem is blow-by; the line is traveling so fast the slightest disruption due to tip whip changes the line flow and the line begins to blow past the guide. . . On larger guides a half-hitch forms and POW! guide wrap. I have ripped entire guides off of rods from guide wraps. 

Also, Fuji's testing has shown that less friction is generated over the length of the rod when the line is choked immediately rather than the old "cone of flight" theory. 

It is amazing, the line appears to be a laser beam going through the guides once the rod recovers.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I agree with you, unless the line cast is mono.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

i


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Sgt_Slough said:


>


I wrote that while I was driving a couple of periods and a question mark it should not be to hard for you and your bunny to understand




9rock


----------



## Danman (Dec 13, 2007)

No Tommy...I thought maybe it was a joke....you being a casting guy ....after all these years.....by the way...do you still get a backlash or spiders nest now and then when casting the convential reel??:fishing:


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Danman said:


> No Tommy...I thought maybe it was a joke....you being a casting guy ....after all these years.....by the way...do you still get a backlash or spiders nest now and then when casting the convential reel??:fishing:


Once in a while I get one, and when it happens it is world class...


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Tommy,

I have dabbled a bit more in to casting spinners over the last 18 months (mainly because I suffer badly with spool slip on days when it's wet), I've tried a 14'2" Primo Synchro, 13' 8" XTR and a CME (less4") each rod has given good results with the CME popping out the longest cast 242.93m (100gm/0.25mm) cast OTG. 
On days when I have changed rods around, the distances have stayed within 5m. Each rod is rung with just 4 guides (70mm/50mm/30mm/20mm) and 16mm tip.

Reel wise - my longest cast came with a Penn Surfmaster 70, I also have a Shimano Biomasters 8000/10000 and a coverted Argie special. Again each reel is within 5m of each other.

When casting F/S I tend to keep to OTG and low reel.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Led said:


> Hi Tommy,
> 
> I have dabbled a bit more in to casting spinners over the last 18 months (mainly because I suffer badly with spool slip on days when it's wet), I've tried a 14'2" Primo Synchro, 13' 8" XTR and a CME (less4") each rod has given good results with the CME popping out the longest cast 242.93m (100gm/0.25mm) cast OTG.
> On days when I have changed rods around, the distances have stayed within 5m. Each rod is rung with just 4 guides (70mm/50mm/30mm/20mm) and 16mm tip.
> ...



Thanks Andy,

Do you find that 4 quides give an advantage?? A 70mm guide is huge...lol.

I'll have to give the low reel spinner some thought. Guess it wouldn't be a problem, just grip with the left hand index finger and let her rip. 

242 is a big cast with any reel. 

Tommy


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Hi Tommy,

70mm isn't that big  the ones we use for chucking the 18g plugs are 100mm 

I experimented with 5+tip and watched the line flow (tried 0.25/0.28/0.31mm) I tried a series of test casts until I was happy, then went full tilt and suffered with ring wrap. 

Changed to 4+tip which took 4 attempts to get the spacings correct to avoid ring wrap and line slap (serious problems when casting pendulum).

I also tried a variety of rings BHVLG, BSVLG, BMNAG, BSVOG & PacBay CXBSG, ending up with the PacBays 

Again it's a lot of trial and error - but all good fun


----------



## darrel (Feb 25, 2005)

*a trade !*

Tommy if/when you come to NJ I'll let you toss my copperhead with a Penn surfmaster 70 for a throw on a big beach. I'll have my own nest building reel ! 
spent my time fishing last yr and didn't try the spinning outfit- just thought those 8 oz sinkers would fly better from the conventional. I guess it is time to measure. :fishing:


----------

